# (RECH) Application Locale (android)



## freepda (19 Mars 2010)

bonjour a tous, 

En ce moment j'ai deux téléphones, mon vieux iphone et mon moins vieux nexus. Sur ce dernier il existe une application qui se nomme "Locale" qui permet suivant le lieu ou l'on se trouve de paramétrer le téléphone. bref une appli génial. Je suis chez moi, il m'allume le wifi, me déconnecte  le bluetooth, me change mon fond d'écran, je suis au boulot il coupe le wifi, baisse le volume de la sonnerie...etc et même sans le GPS allumé la triangulation est suffisante.

Est-ce qu'une telle appli existe sur iphone ?

L'appli android est ici : http://www.twofortyfouram.com/


----------



## Gwen (22 Mars 2010)

Malheureusement non, c'est un des manque de l'iPhone.


----------

